# Southern WI - 1998 Chevy 2500 Plow Truck for sale



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Retiring...I'm located in Middleton, WI 53562

https://madison.craigslist.org/cto/d/1998-chevyx4-pickup-plows-and/6576603659.html


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SOLD.


----------

